# Official 'Garage' Suppport Thread...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Please post any questions or requests regarding the Garage feature on this forum in this thread please.

Changes or annoucements about the Garage will be updated in this post as and when they happen.

*Jan 20 2010*:

You can no longer add in your own parts, businesses or manufactrers. If you cannot find the item you are looking to add to your car in the lists already, please post a request in this thread.

The most common entrys are now placed at the top of the drop down boxes for easy of use 

Nick


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

There is a comprehensive list however its a pain to select Pioneer and have either no products or no products that match your kit.

Would it not be sensible to at very least have under each existing manufacturer "GENERIC" then you have something to select and you can fill in the notes/description on exactly what it is.

Or indeed if you know the type of thing the manufacturer does some Generic descriptions, like head unit, sat nav, DVD player... etc ( for an audio example)

Could you please add something like that to the existing lists because If I have to list every mod to add on this thread, you'll get very bored! :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Nick just filling in mine can you add painted s/brace,black charge pipe.n112 n249 and SAI delete. Thanks mate i maybe back with some more. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

and OSIR - Sphyrna Carbon Splitters :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

To have a "Generic" option for every make and every category would take all eternity to add in :? Also it looses the point o having everything listed if people just start putting everything as generic.

If you like I can turn on the ability for users to add their own items in again, but I won't leave it set that way. Then once you've put a load in I can keep an eye on it all.

Nick


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nem said:


> To have a "Generic" option for every make and every category would take all eternity to add in :? Also it looses the point o having everything listed if people just start putting everything as generic.
> 
> If you like I can turn on the ability for users to add their own items in again, but I won't leave it set that way. Then once you've put a load in I can keep an eye on it all.
> 
> Nick


OK thanks Nick am i good to go now ?

DAZ


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Custom made interior Trim panels


----------



## Regina_TT (Sep 15, 2007)

Can you please add "Q5 3.2" to the Audi models?

Thank you!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Nick can you put in "Bison Motor Sport"

cheers steve


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Nick,

Any chance of adding Aussie dollars (AUD) to the pricing inputs?

Cheers,
Mike

edit: (afterthought from a old FX Dealer)

Just an idea, should be fairly simple (in principle) to add a 'currency calculator' link that would enable conversion of 'foreign' prices to GBP. This would provide improved 'cross border' pricing comparison.

Plenty of FX providers offer such a service and some might be willing to 'sponsor' the forum to 'win'.

Happy to investigate this further ('no names' basis) with the provider end if you think its worthwhile?


----------

